

"And the winner here clearly is Digg" - jayzalowitz
http://techcrunch.com/2008/06/18/reddit-tries-to-compete-the-open-source-way/

======
basicallydan
"...as long as it doesn’t alienate it’s core users"

~~~
gamegoblin
That is the quotation that stuck out to me, too. I abandoned digg during the
mass exodus and quite enjoyed reddit for some time. Now that my interests have
become more focused, I find myself hanging out on hackernews and stackoverflow
more than any other site. My only hope is that this community can maintain the
current level of maturity and focus.

